# Motivation



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

*I know it sucks to have SAD and that most of the times it feels hopeless to try to change because no matter how hard you try, you just can't. But why do we let it do this to us? It's a psychological disability and not a physical one.. I've seen people with physical disabilities do things you would not expect them to be able to do.. So why can't we beat this?? Why do we let it take over our lives?? We need to fight it. We need to reprogram our brains and become more sure of ourselves and care less about what others think or have to say about us. It's really just all in our heads and we know it. DAMN IT!!! I'm tired of this and I have to change so I encourage everyone here to list some of the things you love about yourself and say it proudly!!! DON'T BE AFRAID.. I know there has to be something you really love about yourselves as I do myself..
Here are some of them..

What I love about myself:

-I don't discriminate people based on race, gender, sexual preference, etc..
-I'm very open minded
-I have a great imagination!!! 
-I love nature and I think it should be respected *
:clap:boogie


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

*Come on people, feel good about yourselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn see this is the kind of positive energy everyone needs to overcome this. I like your style...

Things I like about myself..
-Im confident but not cocky
-Im nice and friendly to people
-When I see someone in need of help I share my positivity with them to make both me and them feel better.
-I have hope.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I have hope too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Great thread 

what I love about myself:

That I'm smart and I can figure out problems quickly

by the end of this summer I will be a soldier of the U.S. Army

I'm fun to be around when people get to know me

I have been making friends and being more social but it's hard to overcome SA. I guess I cant expect over night results.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I know it's hard, but we can do it!!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I will try.

-I'm a great listener.
-I care about others.
-I'm creative.
-I'm self-motivated.
-I'm a hard worker.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

yay! I'm creative too!! and I think its great that you're self motivated because you should never give up on yourself!!!


----------



## TragicallyUnfashionable (Apr 4, 2009)

Found your thread. I like the way you think 

I thought it would be easy to think of some things I like about myself but it's turned out to be harder than I thought. Every answer I think of is followed by a "but..." Screw that! I'm purposely omitting all "buts" from this point forward.

Things I like about myself:

* I'm curious. I want to learn new things all the time.
* I'm intelligent
* I'm kind hearted
* I'm not content to let SAD rule my life - no matter how hard I have to fight it


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I know. It was hard for me to find things I like about myself at first too but the point of this thread is for people to start thinking positive about themselves so that we can have "happier" days and so that we can hopefully start to see a change in ourselves little by little.. I hope this helps..


----------



## TragicallyUnfashionable (Apr 4, 2009)

Desperate said:


> I hope this helps..


It can't hurt  The important thing (for me) is to find my way back here on the days when I'm not feeling as outgoing as I am tonight and try to remember what it feels like to love something about myself. Anyway, thanks for posting this thread. I agree, positive thinking is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Aza (Mar 31, 2009)

Things I like about myself:

- I'm a nice person
- ...
- ?

That's about it. I tried.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

I am so humble I can't think of a single nice thing about me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am determined. When I want something to happen, I get it done.
I have a good sense of humor.
I have hope.
I care about others (and would never delebrately do anything mean to anyone).
I am starting to believe in myself.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Aza said:


> Things I like about myself:
> 
> - I'm a nice person
> - ...
> ...


That's the point.. To try.. You'll get there.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Nameless said:


> I am so humble I can't think of a single nice thing about me


Perhaps that you're humble??? I know there's got to be more where that came from.


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

This is such a great idea for a thread!!!
- I always keep believing that things will get better and work out in the end
- I always try to be a good person and do the right thing even when it means hurting myself
- I try my best at everything I do
- I never take anyone in my life for granted
- I'm considerate of everyone and everything around me (nature, animals and everyone no matter what they look like, believe in, etc)


----------

